
Space is going to be an issue for virtual reality - werencole
http://apl.as/aalz8#.V5ywslk2ThI.hackernews
======
PaulHoule
That's one of the ways video games win in the marketplace.

Buy other toys for your kids and you will be tripping over them all the time.

Conventional video games without this motion control stuff only take up a few
cubic feet or so for a huge game library, even if you add the space taken up
by a wall mount HDTV.

